

Calculators will be banned in maths tests for 11-year-olds in UK from 2014 - sologoub
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-20259382

======
sologoub
When I came to US in 10th grade, I was completely caught off guard by how
dependent everyone was on their TI-83s (a powerful graphic calculator with a
built-in OS that could accept basic programs, and even simplistic games) for
the most basic stuff.

In 10th grade, I never imaged I'd be solving linear equations, let along see
people use a graphing calculator to solve them!

